# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  المعجزات المحمدية

## هيثم الفقى

القرآن الكريم:
لأنه كلام الله تعالى أوحاه إليه فدل ذلك على نبوته و صدقة في رسالته لأن القرآن معجز بحروفه وكلماته وتراكيبه و معانيه وأخبار الغيوب التي وردت فيه فكانت كما أخبر كما هو معجز بالأحكام الشرعية و القضايا العقلية التي لا قبل للبشر بمثلها مع التحدي القائم إلى اليوم بأن يأتي الإنس والجن متعاونين مثله قال تعالى: ( قل لئن اجتمعت الإنس والجن على أن يأتوا بمثل هذا القرآن لا يأتون بمثله ولو كان بعضهم لبعض ظهيرا) من سورة الإسراء و تحدى العرب أرباب الفصاحة والبلاغة والبيان على أن يأتوا بعشر سور مثله فما استطاعوا قال تعالى: ( قل فأتوا بعشر سور مثله مفتريات ) و تحداهم بسورة واحدة من مثله فقال: ( وإن كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فأتوا بسورة من مثله و ادعوا شهدائكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين فإن لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا) نفي لقدرتهم على الإتيان بسورة مثل القرآن في مستقبل الأيام و قد مضى حتى الآن 1421 سنة و لم يستطع الكافرون أن يأتوا بسورة من مثله.

انشقاق القمر:روى أحمد والبخاري و مسلم في صحيحهما أن أهل مكة سألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يريهم آية فأراهم القمر شقين ، قال مطعم: انشق القمر على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فصار فرقتين فرقة على هذا الجبل و فرقة على هذا الجبل، فقالوا: سحرنا محمد، وأنزل الله تعالى مصداق ذلك : ( اقتربت الساعة وانشقت القمر وإن يروا آية يعرضوا ويقولوا سحر مستمر وكذبوا واتبعوا أهواءهم وكل أمر مستقر)

نزول المطر بدعائة :لقد أمحلت البلاد و أصابها قحط شديد فدخل رجل المسجد و رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قائم على المنبر يخطب فاستقبل الرجل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال: يا رسول الله هلكت الأموال و انقطعت السبل فادع الله لنا يغيثنا، فرفع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يديه فقال: ( اللهم اسقنا اللهم اسقنا اللهم اسقنا ) قال أنس: والله ما في السماء من سحاب ولا قرعة و لا شئ وما بيننا وبين سلع من بيت ولا دار فطلعت من ورائه سحابة مثل الترس فلما الترس فلما توسطت السماء انتشرت ثم أمطرت والله ما رأينا الشمس ستا ثم دخل الرجل من ذلك الباب في الجمعة المقبلة ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قائم يخطب فاستقبله الرجل وقال: يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هلكت الأموال وانقطعت السبل ادع الله يمسكها فرفع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يديه فقال: ( اللهم حوالبنا ولا علينا اللهم على الآكام والجبال ومنابت الشجر ) قال أنس : فانقطعت وخرجنا نمشي في الشمس.
فهذه المعجزة هي نزول المطر بدعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم قد كررت مرات عديدة وهي معجزة سماوية كانشقاق القمر لا دخل لغير الله فيها وهي آية نبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

نبوع الماء بين أصابعه صلى الله عليه وسلم:ومن معجزات الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم الدالة على نبوته وصدق رسالته نبوع الماء من بين أصابعه الشريفة فقد قال أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحانت صلاة العصر والتمس الناس الوضوء فلم يجدوه فأتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بوضوء فوضع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يده في ذلك الإناء وأمر الناس أن يتوضأوا منه فرأيت الماء ينبع من بين أصابعه فتوضأ الناس حتى توضأوا من عند آخرهم قال قتاده قلت لأنس : كم كنتم؟ قال: زهاء ثلاثمائة رجل.
فهذه معجزة ظاهرة إذ ليس في طوق البشر أن يأتوا بمثلها إذ لم تجر سنة الله في الكون أن الماء ينبع من بين أصابع الإنسان مهما كان إلا أن تكون آية تدل على صدق نبوة من ادعاها فقد كانت هذه آية على نبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم.

فيضان ماء بئر الحديبية:ومن معجزاته صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لما كان بالحديبية هو و أصحابه سنة ست من الهجرة وكان الحديبية بئر ماء فنزحها أصحابه بالسقي منها حتى لم يبق فيها ما يملأ كأس ماء وكانوا ألفاً وأربعمائة رجل ، وخافوا العطش فشكوا ذلك إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم فجاء فجلس على حافة البئر فدعا بماء فجيء به إليه فتمضمض منه ، ومجّ ما تمضمض به في البئر فما هي إلا لحظات ، وإذا البئر فيها الماء فأخذوا يسقون فسقوا وملأوا أوانيهم وأدوات حمل الماء عندهم وهم كما  تقدم ألف وأربعمائة رجل وهم أهل بيعة الرضوان الذين رضي الله عنهم وأنزل فيهم قوله تعالى في سورة الفتح: ( لقد رضي الله عن المؤمنين إذ يبايعونك تحت الشجرة فعلم ما في قلوبهم فأنزل السكينة عليهم وأثبتهم فتحاً قريباً).
ففيضان الماء من بئر جافة لا ماء بها حتى سقي منها أهل معسكر بكامله لم يكن إلا آية نبوية صادقة تنطق قائلة: أن صدقوا محمداً فيما جاءكم به ودعاكم إليه فإنه رسول الله إليكم حقاًّ وصدقاً.

قدح لبن روى فئاماً من الناس ببركته صلى الله عليه وسلم:روى البخاري رحمه الله تعالى في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه القصة التالية: قال: والله إن كنت لأعتمد بكبدي على الأرض من الجوع ، وإن كنت لأشد الحجر على بطني من الجوع ، ولقد قعدت يوماً على طريقهم الذين يخرجون منه فمرّ أبو بكر فسألته عن آية من كتاب الله عز وجل ما سألته إلا ليستتبعني فلم يفعل ، فمرّ عمر رضي الله عنه فسألته عن آية من كتاب الله عز وجل ما سألته إلا ليستتبعني فلم يفعل ، فمر أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم فعرف ما في وجهي ، وما في نفسي فقال: " أبا هريرة" قلت له : لبيك يا رسول الله فقال: " الحق" واستأذنت فأذن لي فوجدت لبنًا في قدح ، قال: " من أين لكم هذا اللبن؟" فقالوا: أهداه لنا فلان أو آل فلان قال: " أبا هرّ" ، قلت: لبيك يا رسول الله ، قال: " انطلق إلى أهل الصفة فادعهم لي" قال- أي أبو هريرة – وأهل الصفة أضياف الإسلام لم يأووا إلى أهل ، ولا مال ؛ إذا جاءت رسول الله هدية أصاب منها وبعث إليهم منها ، وإذا جاءته الصدقة أرسل بها إليهم ، ولم يصب منها ، قال أبو هريرة وأحزنني ذلك وكنت أرجو أن أصيب من اللبن شربة أتقوّى بها بقية يومي وليلتي ، وقلت: أنا الرسول فإذا جاء القوم كنت أنا الذي أعطيهم ، وقلت: ما يبقى لي من هذا اللبن؟ ولم يكن من طاعة الله ورسوله بدّ فانطلقت فدعوتهم فأقبلوا واستأذنوا فأذن لهم فأخذوا مجالسهم من البيت ثم قال: " يا أبا هريرة خذ فأعطهم" فأخذت القدح فجعلت أعطيهم فيأخذ الرجل القدح فيشرب حتى يروى ، ثم يرد القدح حتى أتيت على آخرهم ودفعت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاخذ القدح فوضعه في يده وبقي فيه فضلة ، ثم رفع رأسه ونظر إلي وابتسم ، وقال:" أبا هريرة" فقلت: لبيك رسول الله ، قال: " بقيت أنا وأنت" فقلت: صدقت يا رسول الله قال:" فاقعد فاشرب" قال: فقعدت فشربت ، ثم قال لي:" اشرب" فشربت فما زال يقول لي: اشرب فأشرب حتى قلت: لا ، والذي بعثك بالحق ما أجد له فيّ مسلكًا ، قال:" ناولني القدح" فرددته إليه فشرب من الفضلة.
وهكذا تتجلى هذه المعجزة وهي آية النبوة المحمدية ؛ إذ قدح لبن لا يروي ولا يشبع جماعة من الناس كلهم جياع بحال من الأحوال ، فكيف أرواهم وأشبعهم؟ إنها المعجزة النبوية! وآية أخرى للكمال المحمدي أن يكون صلى الله عليه  وسلم هو آخر من يشرب من ذلك القدح الذي شرب جماعة من الناس.
امتلاء عكة سمن بعد فراغهاروى الحافظ أبو يعلى عن أنس بن مالك خادم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: كانت لأمي أم سليم شاة فجمعت من سمنها في عكة فملأت العكة ثم بعثت بها ربيبة فقالت: يا ربيبة أبلغي هذه العكة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأتدم بها فانطلقت بها ربيبة حتى أتت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: يارسول الله هذه عكة سمن بعثت بها إليك أم سليم قال: أفرغوا لها عكتها فأفرغت العكة و دفعت إليها قالت: فانطلقت بها و جئت و أم سليم ليست في البيت فعلقت العكة على وتد فجاءت أم سليم فرأت العكة ممتلئة تقطر فقالت: يا ربيبة أليس أمرتك أن تنطلقي بها إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فقالت : بلى قد فعلت فإن لم تصدقيني فانطلقي فسلي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فانطلقت و معها ربيبة فقالت يارسول الله إني بعثت معها إليك بعكة فيها سمن قال: قد فعلت قد جاءت قالت: والذي بعثك بالحق و دين الحق إنها لممتلئة تقطر سمناً. قال أنس: فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: يا أم سليم أتعجبين إن كان الله أطعمك كما أطعمت نبيه كلي و أطعمي. فجئت إلى البيت فقسمت في قعب لنا و كذا و كذا و تركت فيها ما ائتدمنا به شهرا أو شهرين.
فهذه إحدى المعجزات المحمدية إذ ليس مما جرت به سنة الله في الخلق أن يمتلئ الإناء بعد إفراغه

الطعام القليل يشبع العدد الكثيرروى البخاري عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قوله: قال أ[و طلحة لأم سليم: لقد سمعت صوت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ضعيفاً أعرف فيه الجوع فهل عندك من شئ؟ قالت: نعم فأخرجت أقراصاً من شعير ثم أخرجت خماراً لها فلفت الخبز ببعضه، ثم دسته تحت يدي ولاثتني ببعضه ثم أرسلتني إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: فذهبت به فوجدت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في المسجد و معه الناس فقمت عليهم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أرسلك أبو طلحة.؟ فقلت : نعم قال: بطعام؟ قلت: نعم ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لمن معه: قوموا. فانطلق وانطلقت بين أيديهم حتى جئت أبا طلحة فأخبرته فقال أبو طلحة: يا أم سليم قد جاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والناس وليس عندنا ما نطعمهم فقالت: الله ورسوله أعلم. فانطلق أبو طلحة حتى لقي رسول الله عليه وسلم فأقبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو طلحة معه فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: هلم يا أم سليم ما عندك. فأتت بذلك الخبز فأمر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ففت وعصرت أم سليم عكة فآدمته ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما ء أن يقول ثم قال: ائذن لعشرة فأذن لهم فأكلوا حتى شبعوا ثم خرجوا ثم قال: ائذن لعشرة فأكل القوم كلهم والقوم سبعون أو ثمانون رجلاً.
أليست هذه من أعظم المعجزات؟ بل و ربي إنها لمن أعظم المعجزات إن اقراصا عدة حملها غلام تحت ابطه يطعم منها ثمانون رجلا ويشبع كل واحد منهم شبعا لا مزيد عليه ان لم تكن هذه معجزة فما هي المعجزات يا ترى؟


توفية دين جابر الذي استغرق كل مالهروى البخاري رحمه الله تعالى في دلائل النبوة المحمدية قصة جابر:
فقال: حدثنا أبو نعيم وساق السند إلى جابر بن عبدالله بن عمرو بن حرام رضي الله عنه فقال: إن أبي توفى و عليه دين فأتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت: إن أبي ترك دينا وليس عندي الا ما يخرج نخلة ولا يبلغ ما يخرج سنين ما عليه فانطلق معي لكيلا يفحش علي الغرماء فمشى حول بيدر من بيادر التمر فدعا ثم آخر ثم جلس عليه قال: انزعوه فأوفاهم الذي لهم وبقي مثل ما أعطاهم.  وهكذا بعد أن كان الدين قد استغرق كل التمر ولسنين عدة أيضا وفي التمر الموجود كل الديون وبقي التمر في البيادر مثل ما سددت به الديون الكثيرة وذلك ببركة وجود الرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين البيادر ودعائه بالبركة فيها فباركها الله عزو جل فوفت الديون وزادت فكانت هذه آية النبوة و معجزة ظاهرة .
انقياد الشجر له صلى الله عليه وسلمروى مسلم بسنده عن جابر بن عبدالله رضي الله عنه قال: سرنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى نزلنا واديا أفيح فذهب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقضي حاجته فأتبعته بإداوة فيها ماء، فنظر فلم ير شيئا يستتر به و إذ شجرتان بشاطئ الوادي فانطلق إلى أحدهما فأخذ ببعض من أغصانها وقال: انقادي علي بإذن الله. فانقادت معه كالبعير المخشوش الذي يصانع قائده حتى إذا كان بالمنتصف فيما بينهما لاءم بينهما أي جمعهما، وقال: التئما علي بإذن الله . فالتأمتا قال جابر: فخرجت أحضر مخافة أن يحس بقربي منه فيبعد فجلست أحدث نفسي فحانت مني إلتفاتة فإذا أنا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مقبل وإذا الشجرتان قد افترقتا وقامت كل واحدة منهما على ساق .
فهذه إحدى المعجزات الخارقة للعادة التي لا تكون إلا لنبي من الأنبياء 
تكثير الطعامإن معجزة تكثير الطعام والشراب قد تكررت فبلغت عشرات المرات وفي ظروف مختلفة و مناسبات عديدة فقد قال أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه : كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة غزاها " وهي غزوة تبوك " فأرمل فيها المسلمون و احتاجوا إلى الطعام فاستأذنوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في نحر إبلهم تحملهم و تبلغهم علوهم ينحرونها؟ ادع يا رسول الله بغبرات الزاد فادع الله فيها بالبركة، قال: "أجل" ، فدعا بغبرات الزاد فجاء الناس بما بقي معهم فجمعت ثم دعا الله فيها بالبركة و دعاهم بأوعيتهم فملأوها و فضل كثير. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند ذلك: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أشهد أني عبدالله ورسوله ومن لقي الله عزوجل بها غير شاك دخل الجنة.
فهذه معجزة ظاهرة في تكثير الطعام القليل حتى أصبح كثيرا.

حنين الجذع شوقاً إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم:فقد روى أحمد رحمه الله عن جابر بن عبدالله رضي الله عنه قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب إلى جذع نخلة فقالت امرأة من الأنصار وكان لها غلام نجار: يا رسول الله إن لي غلاماً نجارًا أفآمره أن يتخذ لك منبرًا تخطب عليه؟ قال: "بلى"، فاتخذ له منبرًا فلما كان يوم الجمعة خطب صلى الله عليه وسلم على المنبر فأنّ الجذع الذي كان يقوم عليه كما يئنّ الصبي ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إن هذا بكى لما فقد من الذكر". وفي رواية البخاري فصاحت النجلة " جذع النخلة" صياح الصبي ، ثم نزل صلى الله عليه وسلم فضمه إليه يئن أنين الصبي الذي يسكن ، قال: " كانت تبكي "النخلة" على ما كانت تسمع من الذكر عندها".
فحنين الجذع شوقا على سماع الذكر و تألما لفراق الحبيب الذي كان يخطب إليه واقفا عليه وهو جماد لا روح له ولا عقل في ظاهر الأمر ، وحسب علم الناس بالجمادات آية من أعظم الآيات الدالة على مثلها على نبوة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم وصدق رسالته وهي معجزة كبرى على مثلها امن البشر لعجزهم على الإتيان بمثلها.

تسبيح الحصى في يديه وسلام الشجر عليه:روى الحافظ ابو بكر البيهقي رحمه الله تعالى عن سويد بن يزيد السلمي قال: سمعت أبا ذر الغفاري رضي الله عنه يقول: لا اذكر عثمان إلا بخير بعد شيء رايته، وبين ذلك الخبر الذي رآه فقال: كنت رجلاً اتبع خلوات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فرايته يوما جالسا وحده فاغتنمت خلوته فجئت حتى جلست إليه ، فجاء ابو بكر فسلم عليه ثم جلس عن يمين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فجاء عمر فسلم و جلس عن يمين أبي بكر ، ثم جاء عثمان فسلم ثم جلس عن يمين عمر، وبين يدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سبع حصيات فأخذهن في كفه فسبّحن حتى سمعت لهن حنينًا كحنين النخل ثم وضعهن فخرسن أي ي\سكتن ، ثم أخذهن فوضعهن في كف أبي بكر فسبحن حتى سمعت لهن حنينًا كحنين النخل ، ثم وضعهن فخرسن ، ثم تناولهن فوضعهن في يد عمر فسبّحن حتى سمعت لهن حنينًا كحنين النخل ، ثم وضعهن فخرسن ثم تناولهن فوضعهن في يد عثمان فسبّحن حتى سمعت لهن حنينًا كحنين النخل ، ثم وضعهن فخرسن. فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " هذه خلافة النبوّة".فهذه المعجزة ذات شطرين الأول تسبيح الحصى في أيدي الراشدين والثاني الخلافة فعلاً قد انحصرت في الصديق والفاروق وذي النورين ، ثم اضطربت.

سلام الحجر عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم:فقد روى مسلم وأحمد بسنده عن جابر بن سمرة رضي الله عنه قال، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إني لأعرف حجراً بمكة كان يسلّم عليّ قبل أن أبعث ، إني لأعرفه الآن". فسلام الحجر وهو جماد أمر خارق للعادة ، معجز للبشر أن يأتوا بمثله ، فلذا هو آية النبوة المحمدية ومعجزة من معجزات الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم.

سجود البعير له صلى الله عليه وسلم وشكواه إليه:روى النسائي وأحمد بسندهما عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه : كان أهل بيت من الأنصار لهم جمل يسنون عليه ، وانه استصعب عليهم فمنعهم ظهره ، وأن الأنصار جاءوا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا إنه كان لنا حمل نسني عليه ، وإنه استصعب علينا ومنعنا ظهره وقد عطش الزرع والنخل ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه: " قوموا" فقاموا فدخل الحائط. والجمل في ناحية ، فمشى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوه، فقال الأنصار: انه صار مثل الكلب، وإنا نخاف عليك صولته، فقال: " ليس عليّ منه بأس" ، فلما نظر الجمل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اقبل نحوه حتى خرّ ساجداً بين يديه، فاخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بناصيته أذل ما كانت قص حتى أدخله في العمل. فقال له أصحابه: يا رسول الله هذه بهيمة لا تعقل تسجد لك ونحن أحق أن نسجد لك، فقال:" لا يصلح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر ، ولو صلح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر لأموت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها من عظم حقه عليها".
كما روى مسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل يوماً مع بعض أصحابه حائطا من حيطان الأنصار ، فإذا جمل قد أتاه فجرجر وذرفت عيناه ، فمسح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سراته وذفراه فسكن ، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من صاحب الجمل؟" فجاء فتى من الأنصار قال: هو لي يا رسول الله ، فقال له صلى الله عليه وسلم:" أما تتقي الله في هذه البهيمة التي ملكها الله لك إنه شكا إليّ انك تجيعه وتدئبه" أـي تواصل العمل عليه بدون انقطاع. 
أليست هذه آية من آيات النبوة ومعجزة من عظيم معجزاتها؟ بلى.  ولذا كان الكفر بنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من أقبح الكفر وأسوأه، ولا يكون إلا من جهل كامل ، أو حسد قاتل ، أو خوف فوات منافع مادية طائلة ، كما كان شان الجهال من الأمم والشعوب وحسد اليهود ، وخوف رجال الكنيسة من زوال سلطانهم الروحي ، وما يترتب عليه من فقدانهم المال والرئاسة الروحية على الشعوب المسيحية.

شهادة الذئب برسالته صلى الله عليه وسلم:فقد روى أحمد رحمه الله تعالى في مسنده عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال: عدا الذئب على شاة فأخذها ، فطلبها الراعي فانتزعها منه، فأقعى الذئب على ذنبه فقال: ألا تتقي الله،  تنزع مني رزقًا ساقه الله إليّ؟! فقال: يا عجبي ذئب يكلمني كلام الإنس! فقال الذئب: ألا أخبرك بأعجب من ذلك؟ محمد بشر يخبر الناس بأنباء ما قد سبق. قال: فاقبل الراعي يسوق غنمه حتى دخل المدينة فزواها إلى زاوية من زواياها ، ثم أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاخبره. فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فنودي: الصلاة جامعة ، ثم خرج فقال للراعي :" اخبرهم" فاخبرهم، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" صدق والذي نفس محمد بيده لا تقوم الساعة حتى يكلم السباع الإنس، ويكلم الرجل عذبة سوطه، وشراك نعله، ويخبره فخذه بما أحدث أهله بعده".

توقير الوحش له صلى الله عليه وسلم واحترامه:فقد روى أحمد بسنده عن مجاهد قال: قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها: كان لآل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحش فإذا خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعب واشتدّ وأقبل وأدبر ، فإذا أحس برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد دخل ربض فلم يترمرم أس لم يتحرك ما دام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في البيت كراهية أن يؤذيه بحركاته. فكون الحيوان الوحشي يسكن فلا يتحرك مدة ما هو صلى الله عليه وسلم في البيت ، وإذا خرج لعب فأقبل وأدبر كعادة الحيوان في ذلك آية من آيات النبوة المحمدية ومعجزة؛ إذ مثل هذا لا يقع لغير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وإن قال قائل: ان الانسان في إمكانه تربية الحيوان على سلوك معين قلنا هناك فرق بين التربية وبين عدمها، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ما كان ربّى هذا الحيوان ولا كان له به أدنى صلة، وإنما الحيوان ألهم احترام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتوقيره، فكان إذا أحس بدخول الرسول البيت سكن وربض وترك الترمرم، وإذا خرج صلى الله عليه وسلم من البيت لعب فاقبل وأدبر حسب فطرته التي فطره الله تعالى عليها ، فكان سلوكه الخاص آية من آيات النبوة المحمدية على صاحبها أفضل الصلاة وأزكى التحية والتسليم.

احترام الأسد لمولاه صلى الله عليه وسلم:فقد روى عبد الرزاق صاحب "المصنف" أن سفينة مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخطأ الجيش بأرض الروم ، أو أسر في أرض الروم، فانطلق هاربا يلتمس الجيش فإذا هو بأسد فقال له: يا أبا الحارث "كنية الأسد" إني مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان من أمري كيت وكيت فأقبل الأسد يبصبصه حتى قام إلى جنبه لم يزل كذلك حتى أبلغه الجيش ، ثم همهم ساعة ، قال: فرأيت أنه يودع ثم رجع عني وتركني.
فهذه وان كانت كرامة لسفينة مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإنها معجزة نبوية؛ إذ الأسد ألان جانبيه ورقّ لسفينة وماشاه حتى وصل به إلى الجيش بعد أن قال له يا أبا الحارث إني فلان مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فكان ما فعله الأسد من احترام سفينة من أجل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلذا عدت هذه من المعجزات المحمدية.

نطق الغزالة ووفاؤها له صلى الله عليه وسلم:فقد روى أبو نعيم الأصبهاني في كتابه دلائل النبوة قصة الغزالة هذه، فقال: عن ثابت البناني عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: مرّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على قوم قد اصطادوا ظبية فشدوها على عمود فسطاط، فقالت: يا رسول الله إني أخذت ولي خشفان فاستأذن لي أرضعهما وأعود إليهم ، فقال النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم " أين صاحب هذه؟" فقال القوم:  نحن يا رسول الله قال : " خلوا عنها حتى تأتي خشفيها ترضعها وترجع إليكم" فقالوا: من لنا بذلك؟ قال: " أنا" فأطلقوها فذهبت فأرضعت خشفيها ثم رجعت إليهم ، فأوثقوها فمر بهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: " أين صاحب هذه" فقالوا: هذا يا رسول الله، فقال: " تبيعونها؟" فقالوا: هي لك يا رسول الله فقال:"  فخلوا عنها" فأطلقوها فذهبت.
فنطق الغزالة ووفاؤها له صلى الله عليه وسلم آية من آيات النبوة المحمدية ومعجزة من معجزاته الموجبة للإيمان به وطاعته ومحبته صلى الله عليه وسلم.

خروج الجن من الصبي بدعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم:فقد قال أحمد رحمه الله تعالى وساق سنده إلى ابن عباس رضي الله عنه قال: إن امرأة جاءت بولدها إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت: يا رسول الله إن به لمما، وانه يأخذه عند طعامنا فيفسد علينا طعامنا، قال: فمسح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صدره ودعا له فثعّ ثعّة فخرج منه مثل الجرو الأسود يسعى.

شفاء الضرير بدعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم:فقد روى أحمد بسنده عن عثمان بن حنيف: أن رجلاً ضريراً أتى النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله ادع الله أن يعافيني فقال: " إن شئت أخّرت ذلك فهو أفضل لآخرتك ، وان شئت دعوت لك" قال: لا ، بل ادع الله لي، قال: فأمره أن يتوضأ ويصلي ركعتين، وأن يدعو بهذا الدعاء: " اللهم إني أسألك وأتـوجه إليك بنبيك محمد نبّي الرحمة، يا محمد إني أتوجه بك في حاجتي هذه فتقضى، اللهم شفعه في" ففعل الرجل فبرأ.

شفاء علي رضي الله عنه بتفاله صلى الله عليه وسلم:ففي الصحيح: قال صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزو خيبر:" لأعطين الراية غدا رجلاً يحب الله ورسوله يفتح الله علي يده. فما أصبحوا نادى علياً فقالوا: مريض يارسول الله يشكو عينه، فقال: ائتوني به.  فأتي به فنفث في عينه بقليل من ريقه صلى الله عليه وسلم فبرأ لتوه ولم يمرض بعينه بعد ذلك قط.

ردّ عين قتادة بعد تدليها:إذ في أحد أصيب قتادة بن النعمان في عينه حتى سقطت وتدلت على وجنته فردها صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده الشريفة فبرئت على الفور ، وكانت أحسن من قبل.

شفاء الصبي بفضل سؤره صلى الله عليه وسلم:روى ابن أبي شيبة أن امرأة من خثعم أتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بصبي به بلاء لا يتكلم ، فأتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فمضمض فاه، وغسل يديه، ثم أعطاها إياه وأمرها بسقيه ومسحه به، ففعلت فبرئ الولد وعقل عقلاً يفضل له عقول الناس.

تحول جذل الحطب سيفاً:لقد انكسر سيف عكاشة بن محصن يوم بدر فأعطاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جذل الحطب فقال له: "اضرب به" فانقلب في يده سيفاً صارمًا طويلاً ابيض شديد المتن، فقاتل به، ثم لم يزل عنده يشهد به المواقف إلى أن استشهد عكاشة في قتال أهل الردة.

صدق إخباره بالغيب:فقد روى أبو داود في أم ورقة بنت نوفل، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما غزا بدراً قالت له: يا رسول الله ائذن لي في الغزو معك أمرض مرضاكم لعل الله أن يرزقني الشهادة فقال لها: " قري في بيتك فإن الله يرزقك الشهادة" فكانت تسمى الشهيدة وكانت قد قرأت القرآن فاستأذنت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تتخذ في بيتها مؤذنا يؤذن لها وكانت قد دبرت غلاما لها وجارية فقاما إليها بالليل فغماها في قطيعة لها حتى ماتت و ذهبا فأصبح عمر فطلبهما فجئ بهما فصلبهما عمر رضي الله عنه فكان أو ل من صلب بالمدينة.
ومن آيات نبوته صدق إخباره الغيب :أول خبر: قوله في الحسن رضي الله عنه: إن ابني هذا سيد وسيصلح الله به بين فئتين عظيمتين. فكان الأمر كما أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد أصلح به بين من كان مع الحسن وبين من كان مع معاوية
ثاني خبر: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : اثبت أحد فإنما عليك نبي وصديق وشهيدان . فكان كما أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم فمات أبو بكر بمرض أصابه و قتل عمر في المحراب شهيداً و قتل عثمان في داره شهيداً فرضي الله عنهم أجمعين.
ثالث خبر:  قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لسراقة بن مالك و قد خرج في ملاحقته صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم هجرته حيث أعطت قريش جولئز لمن يأتيها بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له و قد ساخت قوائم فرسه في الأرض مرتين : كيف بك إذا ألبست سواري كسرى؟. فلما أتى بهما عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ألبسهما إياه وقال: الحمدلله الذي سلبهما كسرى وألبسهما سراقة. فهذا غيب محض وقد تم كما أخبر عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم.
رابع خبر: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تقوم الساعة حتى تقتتل فئتان دعواهما واحدة .  وقد وقع هذا كما أخبر فقد اقتتل علي و معاوية رضي الله عنهما بجيشيهما في صفين و دعواهما واحدة فكان كما أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم.
خامس خبر: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن هذا قبر أبي رغال و إن معه غصنا من ذهب.  فحفروه فوجدوه كما أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم و ذلك حين كان ذاهبا الى الطائف فكان كما أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم.
سادس خبر: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لخباب بن الأرت وقد جاء يشكو إليه ما يلقى المؤمنون من كفار قريش يطلب منه أن يستنصر بالله تعالى لهم، قال له وقد احمر وجهه أو تغير لونه صلى الله عليه وسلم: لقد كان من قبلكم تحفر له الحفرة و يجاء بالمنشار فيوضع على رأسه فيشق نصفين ما يصرفه ذلك عن دينه وليتمن الله هذا الأمر حتى يسير الراكب ما بين صنعاء إلى حضرموت ما يخشى إلا الله والذئب على غنمه.  وقد  تم هذا الأمر كما أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم.
سابع خبر: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : منعت العراق درهمها و قفيزها و منعت الشام مدها و دينارها و منعت مصر أردبها و دينارها وعدتم من حيث بدأتم. فهذا الخبر قد وقع كما أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد منعت العراق والشام و مصر ما كانوا يؤدونه إلى أهل الحجاز من خراج وغيره و عاد أهل الحجاز كما بدأوا فمسهم الجوع ونالهم التعب بعد ما أصابهم من رغد العيش وسعة الرزق.
ثامن خبر: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: الخلافة بعدي ثلاثون سنة ثم يؤتي الله ملكه من يشاء. فهذا الخبر من أنباء الغيب إذ كانت خلافة أبي بكر سنتين و أربعة أشهر إلا عشر ليال، و كانت خلافة عمر عشر سنين وستة أشهر وأربعة أيام، وخلافة عثمان اثنتي عشرة سنة إلا اثني عشر يوماً وكانت خلافة علي خمس سنوات إلا شهرين و تكميل الثلاثين بخلافة الحسن بن علي إذ كانت نحو من ستة أشهر ثم نزل عليها لمعاوية عام أربعين للهجرة مصداق لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ان ابني هذا سيد و سيصلح الله به بين فئتين.
تاسع خبر: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في عثمان رضي الله عنه: افتح له و بشره بالجنة على بلوى تصيبه.  و ذلك في حديث نصه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل حائطاً ( بستاناً) فدلى رجليه في القف فقال أبو موسى وكان معه : لأكونن اليوم بواب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجلست خلف الباب فجاء رجل فقال : افتح فقلت : من أنت ؟ قال أبو بكر. فأخبرت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: فقال : افتح له وبشره بالجنة. ثم جاء عمر فقال كذلك ثم جاء عثمان فقال: ائذن له و بشره بالجنة على بلوى تصيبه . 
عاشر خبر: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لنسائه: كيف بإحداكن تنبح عليها كلاب الحوأب. وكان ذلك فقد خرجت عائشة رضي الله عنها تريد الصلح بين علي ومعاوية رضي الله عنهما في وقعة الجمل فلما بلغت مياه بني عامر ليلاً نبحت الكلاب فقالت رضي الله عنها: أي ماء هذا؟ فقالوا : ماء الحوأب فقالت : ما أظنني إلا راجعة، قال بعض من كان معها: بل تقدمين فيراك المسلمون فيصلح الله ذات بينهم قالت: إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لنا ذات يوم : " كيف بإحداكن تنبح عليها كلاب الحوأب." فهذا الخبر الصادق قد وقع كما أخبر به قبل وقوعه بكذا سنة.
ثاني عشر خبر: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث أحمد عن عمار بن ياسر قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لغلي حين ولى غزوة العشيرة: يا أبا تراب ألا أحدثك بأشقى الناس؟ قلنا : بلى يا رسول الله قال: أحيمر ثمود الذي عقر الناقة و الذي يضربك يا علي على هذه – يعني قرنه- حتى يبل – اي بالدم –هذه – اي لحيته". فكان كما اخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد ضرب عبدالرحمن بن ملجم أحد الخوارج عليا رضي الله عنه بالكوفة فقتله على نحو ما أخبر به صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ثالث عشر خبر: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: سيكون في هذه الأمة بعث إلى السند والهند.  فكان كما أخبر فقد حدث أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه فقال: حدثني خليلي الصادق المصدوق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " يكون  في هذه الأمة بعث إلى السند والهند" فإن أدركته فاستشهدت فذاك، وإن أنا رجعت فأنا أبو هريرة المحدث قد أعتقني من النار.  فهذا الخبر وقع فقد غزا المسلمون الهند أيام معاوية سنة اربع واربعون .
رابع عشر خبر: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سهيل بن عمرو ففي يوم صلح الحديبية غضب عمر رضي الله عنه من تعنت سهيل وكان ممثلا لقريش يومئذ فقال له صلى الله عليه وسلم: عسى أن يقوم مقاماً يسرك يا عمر. وكان الأمر كما أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ مات الرسول الكريم فاضطربت البلاد ونجم الكفر ووقف سهيل بن عمرو بباب الكعبة بمكة فخطب فثبت أهل مكة وقوي بصائرهم فحفظهم الله من الردة بسببه وهو موقف سر به عمر والمؤمنون.
خامس عشر خبر: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ستفترق هذه الأمة على ثلاث وسبعين فرقة كلها في النار إلا واحدة في الجنة.  و سئل عنها: فقال: هم الذين يكونون على ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي.  وقال: إنها ستكون أنماط و يغدو أحدهم في حلة و يروح في أخرى و توضع بين يديه صحفة و ترفع أخرى و يسترون بيوتهم كما تستر الكعبة.  وقال: أنتم اليوم خير منكم يومئذ و إنهم إذا مشوا المطيطاء و خدمتهم بنات فارس و الروم رد الله بأسهم بينهم وسلط شرارهم على خيارهم. 
فهذا القول النبوي الشريف الجزء الاول منه كما أخبر حيث بلغت فرق هذه الامة ثلاث وسبعين فرقة كما اخبر و الجزء الثاني وهو قوله انها ستكون فقد صح واقعا فقد بسط الله الرزق على الامة بعد وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فكان كما أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم .

مقتبسه من كتاب : هذا الحبيب يا محب تأليف د / أبوبكر جابر الجزائري

----------

